# EL Husting hutchinson bottle.



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 21, 2009)

HI thank you for looking! []
 This is my favorite Hutchinson soda bottle collections.
 I bought this bottle from antique dealer at Osseo Wisconsin.
 The bottle stand 6.5 inch high with 65mm diameter, the glass is aqua blue with embossed: E.L.HUSTING.
                              MILWAUKEE.WIS.
                              A.G.W.L
 Bottom embossed: E.H 
 The bottle has some light scratches and light case wear, some Iridescences inside, some inside and outside staining, 1 ping, 1 nick, some crazing in the top of the neck below the lips. 
 Iâ€™ am not sure about the estimate date perhaps from 1881-1886.
 I know this bottle is not rare, but I just like it.  []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Sir.bottles,
 I love Husting hutches (being from Wisconsin). Did you know that Husting was reportedly the fourth company  nation-wide to bottle coca-cola (in 1906)? There are straight sided crown bottles from the Husting company that had _Coca-cola_ scripted vertically up and down the bottle. Because very few (if any) other bottlers did this before the advent of the hobbleskirt bottles in 1915, the bottles are sought after by coke collectors.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 22, 2009)

Not until now! Thanx blobbottlebob![]


----------

